# Stupid fast moving trees.



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

:realmad: I was in a hurry this morning and backed into a tree in my own yard. I was going around 5 mph, but I hit at an angle on the right corner. The tail light is broken. The top and bottom corner of the box are caved in about 3 inches, and the bumper is folded in. The tailgate looks fine and opens, but the loop on the gate on that side is broken. It allows the gate to fall off that side when it's open. It didn't feel like much but it hit in a bad spot.

Anyway, I'm trying to decide whether of not to turn it into insurance. I have a $500 deductible, and I'm sure my rate will go up. I figured it it was less than $1000 bucks I would just pay it out of pocket. I would go get an estimate, but the closest shop is a half hour away, and I don't want to take half a day off of work to go. 

I have never had a claim and a clean driving record. Geico for insurance.

Anyone have a guess what this will cost to fix? I'll get up some pics in a few minutes. Thanks.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's some pics I took with my cell phone earlier


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

You got some explaining to do Tiger??? :whistling::whistling:

Looks like you could use a new bumper anyways, so there's your deductible. You need a whole new outer bed side, that another $500 plus painting to match..............I would turn it in if I were you.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh and maybe they could paint over that gay Red Sox logo................GO REDS 2010!!!


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

that will buff right out


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree, no worries :laughing:

I found one of those fast moving tree's myself this year


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have found several fast moving trees. I had my Polycaster about a week, backed into a tree, nice little dent in the spinner assy. Still works fine.

Had one jump out in front of me a couple of weeks ago. The mighty Fisher XtremeV took the hit like a champ, saved my truck.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Danscapes;978672 said:


> You got some explaining to do Tiger??? :whistling::whistling:
> 
> Looks like you could use a new bumper anyways, so there's your deductible. You need a whole new outer bed side, that another $500 plus painting to match..............I would turn it in if I were you.


That's kind of what I was thinking. It's amazing how much damage you can do at 5 mph. This will be the first time I have ever made an accident claim. That's what I get for rushing I guess.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Danscapes;978674 said:


> Oh and maybe they could paint over that gay Red Sox logo................GO REDS 2010!!!


Everyone where I work are Yankees fans, and they kept saying it was too bad I didn't hit on the logo.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

If you have the money I would pay for it out of pocket. The insurance company will get there money back in a short time with premium increases if you turn it in. JMO


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Call your agent and e-mail some pics. He can probably tell you what the repair will cost, and how much your premium will increase. They might not even pay for the bumper where it is so rusted.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

ABES;978716 said:


> If you have the money I would pay for it out of pocket. The insurance company will get there money back in a short time with premium increases if you turn it in. JMO


That's why I'm trying to figure out a ballpark price for the repairs. If it's going to be less than $1000 bucks I'll save up some money and get it fixed in the spring. I won't be able to come up with any extra money until then. If it looks like it's going to be much more than that, around $1200- $1500 I will probably claim it. If it's anywhere close to $2000 or more I will definately claim it.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

2COR517;978726 said:


> Call your agent and e-mail some pics. He can probably tell you what the repair will cost, and how much your premium will increase. They might not even pay for the bumper where it is so rusted.


The rust isn't as bad as it looks. It's just a little on the surface. It will scrub right off. Unfortunately I didn't go through an agent so I have no personal relationship. I just got it directly from Geico online.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

You should file a police report in the AM. That guy who hit your truck in the parking lot and took off is long gone. Damn people these days. I hope they catch the guy.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

aren't bumpers supposed to be 5mph or less they wont bend or is that something different?


----------



## rondoo98 (Jul 8, 2009)

i had less damige than that to my s-10 and it was almost 1,400 and that was the lowes bid out of 3 places ? but that was from geting rear ended on the rotory


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Bumper-$300
Box Side-$400
Tail light-$80
All Aftermarket parts. The labor/paint is what will kill you I bet you are looking at $2,500-$3,000.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

FordFisherman;978747 said:


> You should file a police report in the AM. That guy who hit your truck in the parking lot and took off is long gone. Damn people these days. I hope they catch the guy.


I've seen the ******* that hit me before. I'm thinking about going after him with my chainsaw.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

This was no accident. 

You should expect this to happen regulatly if you live in New York and dare to put a Boston logo on your truck.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just filed a claim. Now the fun begins.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

mayhem;979238 said:


> This was no accident.
> 
> You should expect this to happen regulatly if you live in New York and dare to put a Boston logo on your truck.


Are you saying that as a Boston hater, or are you saying only you guys in MA are true fans?


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*what the.....bumper*

is that a paper thin bumper or .....looks rusty to me.. only if ya has a real bumper. maybe wait n go down some hill with a trafic light n a nice shiney tailgator talkin on the phone n spike the binders on as it turns yellow..omg distracted tailgator phone hits truck n get phone button stuck in ear..heck that tail gatoer would not even see if your truck had previous tree damage or not..my 2 cents


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Brilliant!!

Hee hee hee...


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Is the B some kind of word game? Like.....Bummer, Bent, Broken, Bashed, Busted, BOOM


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I sold an old snowmobile today. That will pay my deductible at least. Now I'll just have to wait and see how much my rates go up. I'm going in Monday to get the estimate and probably have the work started.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

I dropped off the truck today. If all of the parts come in tomorrow it will be done by the end of the week. The estimate.....$3492


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Danscapes;978674 said:


> Oh and maybe they could paint over that gay Red Sox logo................GO REDS 2010!!!


Actually, I think the Sox logo is what protected the tailgate. Reds??? hmmmm... Reds??? Who are the Reds anyway???:laughing:


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

If it was me I would have done some work with a hammer to get a taillight in for the mean time til winter was over and the good weather was here...Throw up some pics of it fixed


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

If I remember correctly, this was about $3500.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe the truck doesn't like having that "B" sticker on it?? :laughing:And she is trying to tell you something.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

hlntoiz;986660 said:


> Maybe the truck doesn't like having that "B" sticker on it?? :laughing:And she is trying to tell you something.


I think another truck did it. The other truck clearly saw the Boston B and became jealous. Then, unable to control it's jealous-rage, rammed the poor truck.


Even my dirty side windows are proud to wear the Badge!!!


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

trees im driving a black iron wood tree and ware did you park ur bank owed recalled otoa toy caution my gas pedal stuck on my tree and if i hit some bumps my breaks fail..im gonna wrap my tree im bubble wrap...even a caveman can do it..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow! That might be your best one yet.....


----------



## Albemarle Lawn (Mar 31, 2001)

*Find a whole used bed*

Bolt it on yourself in a couple hours, have it sprayed to match.

Re-use your tailgate to save painting cost.

Put a bedliner or spray-on liner to avoid cost of matching inside.

Ebay the surplus tailgate for cost recovery.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Albemarle Lawn;990187 said:


> Bolt it on yourself in a couple hours, have it sprayed to match.
> 
> Re-use your tailgate to save painting cost.
> 
> ...


I already claimed it on insurance. I'm getting the truck back some time next week.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;989822 said:


> Wow! That might be your best one yet.....


Hahahaha! Oh my god hahahaha :laughing::laughing:


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Epic Lawn Care;986657 said:


> If I remember correctly, this was about $3500.


Wow $3500.00 I would have put a flat bed with tool boxes on it since it is a work truck


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

ahoron;978676 said:


> that will buff right out


Darn, you beat me to it


----------



## EXTREMEV (Feb 2, 2010)

Seaway25;990208 said:


> I already claimed it on insurance. I'm getting the truck back some time next week.


who's doing the work?


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

welded wrenches;989712 said:


> trees im driving a black iron wood tree and ware did you park ur bank owed recalled otoa toy caution my gas pedal stuck on my tree and if i hit some bumps my breaks fail..im gonna wrap my tree im bubble wrap...even a caveman can do it..


WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

EXTREMEV;990463 said:


> who's doing the work?


Davidson Collision in Watertown.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

laughing:


Danscapes;990575 said:


> WTF?!?!?!


W.W. you forgot "my dog ate it"

:laughing::laughing:


----------

